# Permit and Flounder!



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

This post is about 2 days late, sorry been really busy. 

After sending a PM to Terpdoc describing how envious I was of him for always throwing fish in his cooler ... and I only wetting line and drowning bait, he offered to take me out Friday morning and show me a few things. 

We missed sunrise by about 45min, and missed the morning slam, but tried a few places out. The first spot was promising for flounder, but most were little babies. So we pet those for a min and sent them back. We tried a few other spots that didn't look very promising (rough water) and then headed back to the first spot. 

We had out bull minnows, live shrimp, and we drug the bottom for flounder. 
Terpdoc was down a ways when one of his poles started talking. I grabbed it and set the hook and something was pulling on it. It felt like a ray at first, but then I noticed it was running parallel with us, so figured it wasn't. I called him over, thinking he'd want to reel in his own pole, but instead he grabbed the net, and much to our surprise it was a 15" permit. Biggest one either of us have even seen. 

After that, I had to rebait lines, and tie a few knots and hooks. While I was doing this terpdoc managed to land a pretty stout flounder. He tried to get my attention but I was too focused in remember how to tie knots.....Ok, Ok really, I just wanted to catch the most fish for the day :whistling: 

He ended up having to jump down on the rocks and let the flounder bite him to throw him up on deck, but hey...he landed the guy! Opps, my bad mate!

The rest of the day was pretty good, beautiful weather, good company and a few little grey snappers here and there. He took us home, and I paid him back with my wallet that I forgot in his car:wallbash:

All in all, it was great to meet this guy and throw some lines out. He was extremely nice, and gave me a lot of useful information. There were a few things I was doing wrong that I picked up, so now I should be able to snag a few more fish on my own. Hell, he probably treated me better than most my friends.....Not sure if I need new friends or just need to fish more! ha.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice fishes, i hope to get on them flatties soon!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice fish guys!!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Awesome permit, this was at 3 mile?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like the seawall aboard NAS Pensacola, near the "art" thingy.

Jim


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like a pomp to me.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> Looks like a pomp to me.


It's not a pomp.... Look at the fins


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Permit is rare around here. Kind of like Snook or bonefish.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I held it in my hands, it was a permit. Nice catch!


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

jim t said:


> Looks like the seawall aboard NAS Pensacola, near the "art" thingy.
> 
> Jim


Where exactly is this? Public area?


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Holicori is a relentless fisherman. He even peed on my flounder bit hand to prevent the itis and poison from affecting my nervous system. New freindships are born everyday fishing this gulf I tell you.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice permit! Been a few of those caught this year, pretty cool.


----------

